# Improving my Photography and my camera Canon 5D Mark II



## congo369 (May 26, 2013)

Hi Ladies and Gentleman 


I have a canon equipment 5d Mark II with most of the lenses rquired by an amatuer  16 -35 wide, 24 - 70 kit, 50mm prime, 70 -200, 100 macro. 

All this is fine and yes all canon lenses , i have been learning via diff websites and self learning, but now need a scientific approach to taking good shots, if some one can help me to improve my photography. 

Lighting is the key and understanding the camera...so if anyone knows the 5d markII inside out,would appreciate all the help, i knowthe basics of the camera...but want to learn abt custom functions... etc .... auto bracketing and what does all that mean 

Depth of field, lighting, night photography, rule of 1/3rds ...want to learn in depth. 

Thnx 
Congo369


----------



## Light Guru (May 26, 2013)

congo369 said:


> Depth of field, lighting, night photography, rule of 1/3rds ...want to learn in depth.



Start by searching the forum and google for each of those things. You will find plenty of information.


----------



## stevensondrive (May 26, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!! You have some very nice equipment. I too have found this forum very useful to increase my knowledge. I also found a couple of books very helpful. they answered questions I didn't even have.

Understanding Exposure, 3rd Edition: Bryan Peterson: Amazon.com: Books

The Digital Photography Book: Part 1 (2nd Edition): Scott Kelby: 9780321934949: Amazon.com: Books

Best of luck to ya'
Steve

edit:  I just noticed you are from India.  There are some beautiful areas to photograph there.  You could also check out legendary photographers.  I am just starting to study the art from Ansel Adams.  here is another link to check out 
List of photographers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

